# Place these young does



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Boer people. .....







How would you place these 3-6 month old boer does?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I know nothing about placing those :lol: but I would do: (from left to right, doe A, B, C)

First: Doe B
Second: Doe A
Third: Doe C

How wrong was I? :lol:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Based on my own personal preference, I like C, A, then B.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd do 1st, 2nd, 3rd from left to right... really close between 1st and 2nd but I like some things on 1 more than 2.


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

My placing a would be 3 - 2 - 1 (left to right). 
Doe number 3 places 1st by being the most mature and the deepest doe throughout her rump area and her shoulder. She's got some nice feminine features, a lovely slope in her rump which would make for easy kidding a and overal is the densest goat in this class. I will grate that doe 2 has more balance then 3 but lacks the maturity and the depth 3 possesses.
Doe 2 is a nice level doe, straight through her legs and nicely refined throughout. Her rump lacks depth but she does have a nice slope in it, I grant that 1 is longer then 2 but overall lacks the quality that 2 has.
Finally doe 1 places last in this class for being the least mature and lack the depth that 3 and 2 have. Her rump also lacks the sloping that 2 or 3 has and simply overal is the least stylish and the lowest quality doe, but she does have nice conformation and length which hopefully when combined with the right buck can produce nice long, muscular kids.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Love hearing everyone's different opinions. It's always interesting to me that we all see different things. 
Golden Creek. ....are you a dairy goat person? Please don't take that wrong, just curious because a steep rump is not a desired quality in today's boer goat world. I also respectfully disagree with the doe on the left being the least stylish. I think just the opposite actually.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's fun to see everyone's opinions!

I am no conformation expert, but I know what I like...

A,B,C <left to right>

I like C. Something about her that I just really like overall the others - she does look more mature, and thicker & deeper built. 
B would be my 2nd pick, and C would be 3rd pick, all pretty does


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How would you place them, Wendi? Are any of these your's? Or should I not ask....


----------



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

I'm actually just getting into goats and yes I do raise dairy goat and am attempting to invest in my first Boer doe. And a steep rump or a flat rump is never desirable, especially on a doe. Fred Homeyer refers to steep rumps as the "kiss of death" because when that doe is kidding and that kid goes down the slope it goes from straight to head dive which can easily result in death, and a flat rump is never desirable (and usually causes post legged conformation) and results in awkward kidding as well, so a typical rule of thumb is 45 degree angle. Also I judge livestock and horses.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Based on the angles that these photos are... and you can't really see the animal all that well.

I like the one in the middle best. But I don't show or raise for show. I just like her all around. I like her back, I like her chest, I like her butt. I like the length of her legs to her body size ratio. But again I don't know anything about showing boers and I know you said "boer" people. But I sometimes like to throw my opinion in just to see how I line up with others in my way of thinking.

The one I like second best is the one on the right and the one I like least is the one on the left.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm going to go a little more in depth here on my reasons for placing them as I did.  

I'd place them as they stand from left to right. Doe 1 (left) is the most balanced and I love her length of side and bone. She's very level considering she's clipped low. She's also got a nice head, which I really like to see. She might also be just a touch longer than doe 2. Doe 2 might have more depth to her but I still think 1 would be my winner. She's fits the best in what I like to see. 

Doe 2 is very similar to doe 1 but she's not as balanced. I also prefer the head on doe 1. Doe 2's neck doesn't blend as smoothly into the shoulders and she has a little too much brisket. Might be the way she's standing. Doe 2 is probably the most stylish doe in the class. 

Doe 3 has the most depth of body and she also has good feet and legs. She's might be the thickest doe in the class, but she really loses points with me in her topline and length of body. I'm big on toplines.... and hers is hard to get around. Could be the way she's standing or is set but judging from the picture that's a pretty natural stance for her. She's also lacking the length of side that doe 1 and 2 have.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You can't really tell much from one side picture of the animals. I agree with those who are saying the left and middle one have the best top line, but that is a very one dimensional picture. The first two look like they could be related. These days they need to be thick over the back, square in the hip and deep through the twist when viewed from above and behind. From the shoulders on back through the loin, it should stay consistent and tie together neatly and not appear like it might if it were two different goats glued together. This is also difficult to appreciate from only a side view. These days when viewed from the front a meat goat should appear naturally wide and correct, not narrow or "pinched". You can't tell anything about that from this picture. I could go on, but you get the point. 

I'm not saying it happened, or that it should have happened, but I could see where the goat to the far right could beat the first two if if it excelled in the other necessary views that are not pictured, as these are meat animals and the other views would better display natural muscling. That and the judge actually putting their hands on the animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'd do 1st, 2nd, 3rd from left to right... really close between 1st and 2nd but I like some things on 1 more than 2.


I agree


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> You can't really tell much from one side picture of the animals. I agree with those who are saying the left and middle one have the best top line, but that is a very one dimensional picture. The first two look like they could be related. These days they need to be thick over the back, square in the hip and deep through the twist when viewed from above and behind. From the shoulders on back through the loin, it should stay consistent and tie together neatly and not appear like it might if it were two different goats glued together. This is also difficult to appreciate from only a side view. These days when viewed from the front a meat goat should appear naturally wide and correct, not narrow or "pinched". You can't tell anything about that from this picture. I could go on, but you get the point.
> 
> I'm not saying it happened, or that it should have happened, but I could see where the goat to the far right could beat the first two if if it excelled in the other necessary views that are not pictured, as these are meat animals and the other views would better display natural muscling. That and the judge actually putting their hands on the animals.


Completely agree there is way more to placing these animals than a one demensional image, just thought it would be a fun topic. First impressions are usually a profile view and gives you a place to start before moving to other views and handling the animals.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I would place them 2, 3, 1 from left to right. 

2nd place-nice looking goat but too short necked for me. 
3rd place-decent looking goat but looks posty legged from that angle and too much briskit. 
1st place-like the overall balance of this goat minus the stepper rump which Could be the way she is set up in this pic. I like her clean neck, her width, broodiness and the angle of her leg. 

Not a pro...just my opinion


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd consider myself a more dairy person, but I like B, A, then C. *shrug* based on balance of the goat. I like the top line of the third goat the least and the thickness of the 2nd one's body more.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a long time dairy person, if you couldn't tell :lol: But I would place them 1, 3, and 2 from left to right as far as style and correctness right now goes, even though #3 is my personal preference over all the does. These are young kids and I think #3 is in the middle of a growth spurt, as rarely do you get a kid that grows completely level. They will usually teeter totter hips-withers-hips-withers until they get a little older and level out.

Doe #1 is the most balanced, cleanest looking doe with more style and general correctness than 2. She has great length and a good head, good bone and blending. Though she really lacks in depth and maturity. She has better feet and legs than #2.
Doe # 2 has a nicer top than 3 (right now), but she has borderline posty rear legs and longer rear pasturns (she will break down over time), she shows excess skin in the flank and I like to see them cleaner and more refined than that, she also does not possess as nice of a head than the other 2 does, and I do not like the front end on her, which is why 3 is placing over 2 for me. 
Doe #3 exhibits more depth of body and maturity than the other two, though if you pay attention, her and doe #2 are just about even with body length. She has a nice clean front end and nicely shaped yet feminine head, more correct angulation in the rear legs, longer rump, shorter pasturns, and looks to have more bone size, overall muscling and just better feet and legs than doe #2. I also think she's a little more refined in the flank than #2.

The one thing I would like to change on all of them, is to level out the rumps more. They all have pretty close to the same rump angle, doe #3 is a little steeper, but she also has the longest rump, making it look steeper than it is. 

So to sum it up, doe #1, doe #3 and doe #2 are how I'd line 'em up, from left to right. If I were in the market to buy from those three does, doe #3 would be my overall pick. I'm stuck in the 80's, so I like big, deep, wide, broody body type livestock. Level rumps are my ideal, but they are rather hard to come by with Boers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> Completely agree there is way more to placing these animals than a one demensional image, just thought it would be a fun topic. First impressions are usually a profile view and gives you a place to start before moving to other views and handling the animals.


Are you going to let us in on the rest of the story? 
Which ones are yours?
What did the judge do?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Are you going to let us in on the rest of the story?
> Which ones are yours?
> What did the judge do?


The one on the left is mine. 
I'm not sure how the other does ended up in the class, but mine ended up 3rd. She was the smallest and least mature in the class. 1st and 2nd went to more mature deeper bodied does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, interesting!


----------



## Jubileegoatgirl (May 28, 2015)

I like C then B then A they are fattest


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow, interesting!


It was an interesting show. Hard to follow.


----------

